# Cretetree



## angus macsween (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone any info on Cretetree registered London.Entirely built of concrete, hull,decks, housing the lot down to the galley sinks. 
I have some photo's of her in her present state.

Angus.


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

Angus,
There were a large number (about 50) of concrete barges built around the end of WW1, all with "Crete---" names. Cretetree was ON 143055, 661 tons register, built Aberdeen Concrete SB Co., launched Dec 1918, completed Mar 1919. Length 180 ft. Mitchell & Sawyer "Standard Ships of WW1" gives some detail of their construction; fate is given as "deleted from register 1955" which isn't terribly informative. In addition there were around a dozen concrete tugs, also with "crete" names.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Angus, there is a list of the ships built by the company, with specs and ownership history, at the folowing URL:
http://www.mareud.com/Ferro-Concrete/aberdeen_concrete_shipbuilding_co.html


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

CRETETREE, go to google maps,type in, 57 52' 37.11N 6 42' 1.11W, this will take you to SCALPAY. Select thumbnail,enlarge, fantastic picture of CRETETREE.
Regards
Nick


----------

